# Mizuno MX300 review update.



## haplesshacker (Aug 17, 2010)

As you may be aware I got myself some Mizuno MX300's earlier this year, and made a rather 'out there' review after a couple of weeks of having them.

I figured that it was time for a bit of a longer term review, and done in a more 'traditional' way!

The motive. (And don't anyone mention Then Jerico!)

I was convinced (by myself) that the strong offset of my MX19's weren't helping with my bad shots (hooks). I'd also tried some TM TP's last summer at a demo day, and hit them surprisingly well. Which is what started the whole process off. Except I just don't like TM kit. But I did like the smaller more compact clubhead.

The options.

Ping G15, Ping I15, TM TP, Callway X something or other, Mizuno MP52, and the MX300.

I tried them at the range and off grass. TBH, I was always probably going to go with Mizuno anyway. But I'd wanted to give other options a go. Just so that I'd fin want suited me best.

I'm pretty average size wise, and have a pretty average swing speed. So most off the shelf stuff was okay. Though I did try a few with stiff shafts as well.

I even tried the demo Mizuno MP68, just because it was there. I could hit it okay, nice little draw, but the distance was very erratic. Not surprisingly. But they were never a serious consideration. Just a bit of fun.

Anyway. The result was the Mizuno MX300 won through all this testing. I then took the demo club out for a couple of games, and the order was placed.

What's happened since.

My scoring has improved dramatically. Okay. There are other factors, such as sorting out my set up, and grip predominately. My hook has all but gone, and the vain person in me is pleased not to have huge shovels poking out of the bag.

The 5, 6, and 7 irons are progressive cavity backs, which means that the cavity gets fractionally bigger the stronger the loft gets. The 8, 9 and PW are solid backed, enabling more 'feel' with the shorter clubs.

As a compromise between the MP range for far better players than me, and the bigger chunkier MX range. The MX300 offers a decent looking club, that plays very nicely.

We could disagree all day about 'feel' and forged clubs. But the MX300's are forged and consequently do require a bit more TLC than a cast club. I like the 'feel' of them anyway.

I know that when I'm playing well, these clubs are superb. But aren't they all! The difference is, that these clubs do not punish me too harshly when I'm not. If fact I'd say less so than my old super game improver MX19's. But that might just be because I'm slightly better than I was this time last year!

At the end of the day, my regular guys have commented on a much improved iron game, and the scores ultimately reflect that.

I'm hoping that these will see me through many years, and by sticking with them, will hopfully see my h'cap come down further. (That and more practice!)

You'll be pleased to see, that's it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2010)

Great review. All you need to do now is get out there and work at it.


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 17, 2010)

out twice in five weeks this month. So not much chance. Time to put the net back up in the garden I think.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 17, 2010)

The 300s are a great set. It is only because Mizuno also have MP68s and stuff like that, that the 300s are considered a middle handicappers club. They are no less a players club than TM TPs or most of the Pings and Callaways.


----------

